# Rally title



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Kirby got her Novice A Rally Obedience title. I know it's only Novice A but it's our first. She did so well, scored a 90, came in third and won highest scoring golden. (ok there were only two but hey!)

She is already learning the Advanced signs and she learned to jump yesterday. Best part is that we are both having a lot of fun!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There is no such thing as only Novice A! You are the future of AKC Obedience, and it says so much about your teamwork with your dog. A huge congratulations to you both!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Good for you and attagirls for Kirby!
Please be proud of your accomplishments!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations. I'm sure you two will get many more in the future. Keep up the good work.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats on your RN Title!!! Hold your head up high and your chest puffed out!! NO title is "only". Here is a poem that explains what EVERY title is. :wavey:

*Why Put A Title On A Dog* 
*Not just a brag, not just a stepping stone to a higher title, not just an adjunct to competitive scores, a title is a tribute to the dog that bears it, a way to honor the dog, an ultimate memorial. It will remain in record and in memory for as long as anything in this world can remain. Few humans will do as well or better in that regard.

And though the dog itself doesn't know or care that its achievements have been noted, a title says many things in the world of humans, where such things count.

A title says your dog was intelligent and adaptable, and good-natured. It says that your dog loved you enough to do the things that please you, however crazy they may have sometimes seemed.

And a title says that you loved your dog, that you loved to spend time with it because it was a good dog, that you believed in it enough to give it yet another chance when it failed, and that, in the end, your faith was justified.

A title proves that your dog inspired you to that special relationship enjoyed by so few; that in a world of disposable creatures, this dog with a title was greatly loved, and loved greatly in return.

And when that dear short life is over, the title remains as a memorial of the finest kind, the best you can give to a deserving friend, volumes of pride in one small set of initials after the name.

A title earned is nothing less than love and respect, given and received, and permanently recorded.

-Sandra Mowery*​


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I was in rally novice A myself about 3 or so years ago--you deserve a big congratulations, and so does your golden! Here's to many more titles in your future. There's no such thing as "only" xyz title. Anyone who ever tells you otherwise--remove from your training group toot sweet.

And oh yeah, love that "Why Put A Title On A Dog." I'm glad I now know who the author is--I've always seen it credited to "anonymous."


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  As others have said, there is no such thing as 'only' Novice A. You have titled a dog which requires a lot of hard work, training, committment and a willingness to try new things .. with your dog .. that and having fun doing it puts you in a minortity so

CONGATULATIONS, Well done


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Way to go Kirby!!! Congradulations to you and your mom for a job well done!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations! No matter how many years and how many dogs you go through the sport with, you will always remember your Novice A dog. Mine is about to go get into bed with me.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

CONGRATS! That's fantastic! Good for you for working with your dog and spending the time together that's needed to compete at any level. In my local obedience club, we make sure to give special recognition at the annual awards banquet to anyone earning an A title in agility, rally or obedience. It's a BIG DEAL!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The A classes are the future of this sport. Congratulations on developing your teamwork and relationship with your dog. I know I will NEVER forget my Novice A dog....she is very special in that she introduced me to this wonderful sport.
Kudos to you!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone, we both are really enjoying our title and everyone in both of her classes we're celebrating with us. 

She did it in three trials, 93 first time with a tie for first (we got second), a 91 and now a 90 and third. We started it just for fun and to keep her working on her obedience. There is nothing better then when she learns a new sign. She learns fast, lucky me. Darby is still trying to learn how to stay (the big goof). LOL

One of her trainers has that poem on her website, I love it. Thanks again.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats!!! You are not "just a Novice A"! The biggest step in dog showing is to get out there. We have all been there. Your first title on your first dog is HUGE! It's unforgettable!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your new title and what nice scores!!

I've never seen that poem but it is so true! 

Savor your journey together where ever it may take you!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Way to go! We all start somewhere and it sounds like your somewhere is alot of fun and a very nice performanceto boot! Remember to have fun and enjoy your time with them...and keep up the good work!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! Wooo Hoooo!!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Remember to have fun and enjoy your time with them.


Funny, we started this just for fun, now just before we start the course I always say to Kirby "just have fun baby - we're ready". She does have fun too.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------

